# Other > Off Topic >  I want to start working as a trader!

## GeorgeTrum

Hi, everybody! Being at home during quarantine I started thinking more and more about remote work. Due to stock fluctuations, I thought to learn more about the profession of a trader. Starting to understand, I saw a huge number of trading platforms. Can you please tell your friends what platform to start from? I found some positive feedback about IQ Option online. They say it's the best platform for beginners...

----------


## JordanAvery

I can recommend from my own experience Interactive Brokers, Firstrade and Ally Invest. Try them and choose what works best for you.

----------


## tornadosboy

I would recommend reading reviews online first to make an overall impression on this subject. There are a lot of trading platforms out there but only a few of them worth attention and will help you earn some money. From my own experience, I can recommend Investous broker because this is a worthwhile broker to consider. First of all, it's a user-friendly platform and it has a variety of trading options, including Forex, Indices, Stocks, and Commodities. Moreover, I like that I can use it on my phone and make trades in real-time. It's definitely worth a try.

----------


## weber44

Nice, Same here i am also in this business from the last few moth. i like iq-option and also olymp trade. both have their own advantages. if someone interested to learn more about these then i will recommend to check out the comparison. i hope it will help to understand more about iq-option and olymp trade. Thanks

----------


## jaodaoyq

> Yes, most f the traders at the beginning are looking for brokers that allow minimum deposit, to be able to check and test the platform


Yes, i'm agree with you. This why, many websites make a list of forex brokers that accept lowest deposit such as forexnewbonus.

----------

